# Eukanuba Show dogs stolen



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I saw this news story when I woke up this morning. These are the kinds of things that make me hug Copley tight. I feel so terrible for the dogs, the owners, and the handlers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

saw that online yesterday, what a shame. I sure hope the dogs are found quickly, and safe.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Very, very sad.....


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

They found the 2 akitas, but the 2 corgis are still missing


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

That's just crazy! Why would they keep the corgis and not the akitas. When I first heard about this I thought/hoped that someone simply stole the van and didn't realise that there were dogs inside and would have returned them ASAP. But this sounds very strange indeed. I hope those dogs are found and quickly. Poor dogs. Poor owners.


----------

